# Mi da problemi nella compilazione del kernel...

## john Doe

Salve a tutti.... 

ho il kernel gentoo patchato per il bootsplash... non ho mai avuto sti problemi, faccio

#make menuconfig

poi

#make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

e mi da errori nel 

 modules_install

```

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `modules_install'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/arch/i386/lib'

cd /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1; \

mkdir -p pcmcia; \

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.4.20-gentoo-r1; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/i2c-hydra.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_db11a9f9

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_b30d07c7

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/i2c-i810.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_db11a9f9

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_b30d07c7

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/i2c-savage4

.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_db11a9f9

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_b30d07c7

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/i2c-via.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_db11a9f9

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_b30d07c7

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/misc/i2c-voodoo3

.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rsmp_db11a9f9

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rsmp_b30d07c7

```

che è????

John

----------

## contigab

premetto che non sono un grande esperto nella compuilazione del kernel, tuttavia alcuni moduli (l'analogo dei device driver di Linux) hanno delle dipendenze, ovvero per funzionare hanno bisogno della presenza di altri moduli, altrimenti non possono essere inseriti con successo nel kernel. Andando un po' ad intuito sembra che ad un controllo finale (eseguito quando fai make modules_install) alcuni moduli rimangono con delle dipendenze comunque insoddisfatte e quindi non usabili.

Quello che ti consiglio (e' quello che faccio anche io in questi casi) e' di eliminare dal kernel i moduli incriminati e poi compilare tutto da capo, ricordandosi di fare un bel make clean ogni volta....

----------

## whitenoise

Potresti effettuare anche un make mrporoper prima del menuconfig.

----------

## john Doe

Ciao, ragazzi grazie della risposta...

cmq, la cosa mi è sfuggita di mano, non so più manco io quello che ho provato e quello che non ho provato...

cmq, dato un occhiata qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36485

un problema simile al mio e qui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=246683

(crossposting mio, scusate ma volevo sentire quante più voci possibili...)

Io ora sto provando a ricompilare i vanilla 2.4.20, vediamo se da errori anche a questo giro.

Ho messo nel /usr/src/linux/Makefile l'extraversion, per non confonfere i moduli, qundi non dovrei avere problemi con versioni vecchie giusto???

John

----------

